# Undran om "rullista"



## Jens_R (Jul 6, 2006)

Hej, undrar om någon vänlig själ kan förklara hur jag kan skapa en "rullista" där om man börjar skriva ett ord i fältet så "föreslår" excel ett ord.

Tack på förhand, Jens


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 6, 2006)

If the translation software came close on this one...

Then if you are asking about while editing cells, then that should be an Excel option.  In English you go to the menu Tools | Options | Edit  and then there is a checkbox _Enable AutoComplete for cell values._

If you are talking about a UserForm, then we'd probably better get Fairwinds in here to help!

Hope this helps...


_machine translation into Swedish -- I have no idea how good of a job this will do...
maskinöversättning in i svenskt -- Jag har ingen idé hur gott av ett jobb detta skar…,_

Om översättningsprogramvaran kom uppemot denna…,

, om därefter du frågar om stunder som redigerar celler, därefter bör det vara ett Excelalternativ.  På engelskt går du till menyn  bearbetar | Alternativ | Redigera , och därefter finns det en checkbox _ möjliggör AutoComplete för cell värderar. _

Om du talar om en UserForm, därefter skade vi antagligen mer väl får Fairwinds in här för att hjälpa!

Hoppas detta hjälper…,


----------



## fairwinds (Jul 6, 2006)

Hej och välkommen Jens!

Prova att använda en listbox. (Jag är inte hundra på att den heter så på svenska...)

Använd menyn:

Visa - Verktygsfält - Kontroller

Efter att ha lagt in en listbox kan du sedan ange adressen till din lista med ord samt vilken cell som skall fyllas. Om du står i listboxen och börjar skriva så bläddrar den succesivt fram till rätt ord.


Greg: Whatever translator you used, I can tell you - it sucks.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 7, 2006)

Fairwinds, you saw the thread! (Thank God!)  Yeah, I've seen the output of machine translation for Spanish and I know that _that_ frequently leaves a lot to be desired.  Given that there's a lot more demand for going between English and Spanish than between Swedish and English, I was afraid that the quality of the free online stuff wasn't going to be very good.  

Next time I'll just PM you if I see a Swedish thread that goes unanswered for more than a day or so...this, of course, assumes that I can tell the difference between Swedish and say Norwegian or Danish; which I doubt I could (perhaps even Icelandic and Finnish could fool me too).

Take care,


----------

